# Michigan Wolverine



## Inthewoods (Jan 22, 2011)

In 2002 while walking down a road by Harlow Lake in Marquette Michigan a wolverine crossed really close right in front of me during late March. The area was near a large deer kill from winter starvation. I was 1 second too late from taking a picture with my disposable camera but it was an awsome encounter. Has anyone else ever seen a Wolverine in Michigan? I was reading the Michigan DNR's webpage and they had an article about the last known Wolverine in the state and it reminded me of the encounter.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

My son wants to see a mudd puppy.Not sure exactly where to look for one or what time of the year would be the best to find one.Any info would be great.


----------



## Inthewoods (Jan 22, 2011)

Ray, A little off topic in regards to Wolverines but try fishing in the muddy waters of various inland lakes with a nightcrawler in the summer. Warm water fishing topic area might offer more advise. Local bait shops may be able to key you in on exact locations. Good luck!


----------

